# Frogspawn, Hammer & Torch Corals



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love these corals because of the way they move in the current and colour, I'm just wondering how far from other corals do they need to be?

TIA,


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

far enough they cant touch when extended . hope that helps


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> far enough they cant touch when extended . hope that helps



LOL! Not really, I've read they can extend 6" yet I've been told to keep them only 1" from neighboring corals. Do they only extend upwards?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

a lot of people told me to give my torch corals a lot of room because of their sweeper bits that come out at night. I never saw them myself but i did give it a lot of space just to be careful.


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

i would stay away from those torches in such a small tank
all those corals in branch out like trees like big bushes i should show you some of mine when i get a chance


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

quangbui said:


> i would stay away from those torches in such a small tank
> all those corals in branch out like trees like big bushes i should show you some of mine when i get a chance


How's your mantis shrimp??? 

I have a frogspawn in my 8g but since we'll be getting a Red Sea Max this fall/winter, I can always move it to the larger tank.

Where's photos of your tank???


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

wilson's been lil busy he hasnt brought it by yet
tank pictures are on another computer


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

quangbui said:


> wilson's been lil busy he hasnt brought it by yet
> tank pictures are on another computer


I'll hold my breath.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

You have to beware of sweeper tentancles on all Euphyllia species corals as well as some other LPS corals. They send them out at night as an act of aggression towards other corals/animals that are getting too close for comfort.
I wouldn't keep more than one of those in a system that size. Have you seen the size of a full grown specimen? It'd burst the walls of that little tank


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KevD said:


> You have to beware of sweeper tentancles on all Euphyllia species corals as well as some other LPS corals. They send them out at night as an act of aggression towards other corals/animals that are getting too close for comfort.
> I wouldn't keep more than one of those in a system that size. Have you seen the size of a full grown specimen? It'd burst the walls of that little tank



_Thanks Kevin, I didn't realize you were into saltwater too!

Unfortunately my frogspawn died last weekend, of unknown causes... well, unknown to me 

We set up a 20g standard saltwater tank at home with L.E.D.s, I have an octobubble and will be getting small frags of frogspawn shortly.

At the end of the month we'll be adding a pair of __ocellaris, hopefully they'll find something to host out of that selection._

_How's your wife doing?

Cheers,

Tabatha_


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Generally speaking...or typing in this case...corals of the same family can touch each other. The corals that you have mentioned are from the family, _Euphyllia_ and will be fine touching each other with exception of the torch coral. IME, they are more aggressive in the stinging dept.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wilson, I'm hoping to keep a bubble tip anemone with the Ocellaris, will this be okay in a 20g?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The problem is that _most_ larger sized anems need a fairly big aq'm and until they find their "happy spot", they will sting a path of destruction in it's search...not good for existing coral in the system.

I think I might be able to snag you a nickle-quarter sized RBTA that split in a client's aquarium. I'll see on Mon.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> The problem is that _most_ larger sized anems need a fairly big aq'm and until they find their "happy spot", they will sting a path of destruction in it's search...not good for existing coral in the system.
> 
> I think I might be able to snag you a nickle-quarter sized RBTA that split in a client's aquarium. I'll see on Mon.


Wow, awesome! We've also been advised to cover the intakes with sponges until the bta finds it's place in the tank.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Tabatha,

I was into the marine/reef world for about 10 years before finally getting out  I still have a love of wild coral reefs and all the animals 

I can't remember when you started the sw aquarium but I think you might be rushing the additions of animals. I know you're planning on a larger tank in the not too distant future but you've got a lot less room for error in such a small system.

My wife is not getting any better or worse but thanks for asking


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Wilson,

I hate to disagree with you but I will on the sweeper tentacle thing. Torch corals are members of the genus (not family), _Euphyllia_. Saying that they have a stronger sting than other members of the genus is questionable, imo. It's been noted in the literature that E. ancora (hammer coral) has a much more potent sting than most members of the genus. 
Corals of the same species might have a better chance of survival together than those of the same genus but of a different species. In the long run, it is still best to keep a good amount of distance between such corals, for future growth as well as the inevitable warfare between corals.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KevD said:


> Hi Tabatha,
> 
> I was into the marine/reef world for about 10 years before finally getting out  I still have a love of wild coral reefs and all the animals
> 
> ...


I have three SW tanks running atm; 20, 8 and 5.5 gallons.

The 20 was started with cured live rock from someone else's tank -- taken from tank, put in buckets, driven home and put in tank with live sand & a mixture of aged water from someone else's tank & fresh.

The 8 was kick started with live rock cured for 7 years in someone else's tank, fresh water and dead substrate. Lots of critters in the rock including a mantis shrimp, crab (yet to be id'd) and some kind of starfish. The mantis was removed but the crab and starfish are still there.

The 5g is a holding tank at home with life rock from the same source as the 8g.

All run on live rock, live sand and chaeto.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

KevD said:


> Wilson,
> 
> I hate to disagree with you but I will on the sweeper tentacle thing. Torch corals are members of the genus (not family), _Euphyllia_. Saying that they have a stronger sting than other members of the genus is questionable, imo. It's been noted in the literature that E. ancora (hammer coral) has a much more potent sting than most members of the genus.
> Corals of the same species might have a better chance of survival together than those of the same genus but of a different species. In the long run, it is still best to keep a good amount of distance between such corals, for future growth as well as the inevitable warfare between corals.


No probs KevD, it's a sharing of experiences and ideas that give others the information to succeed in their aquatic pursuits .

I have heard and read re:hammer corals sting but this is probably where our experiences have differed...IME, torches have won the fight the space over other _Euphyllia_ corals. Never the less the fact holds true, give all corals their space...how much/little...subjective but always observe the interaction and adjust accordingly ASAP! We can only predict so much but nature always has a way of surprising us...LOL!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wilson, i dont know if i ever got a chance to show you... I had that torch coral myself and man did it ever leave welts on the clownfish... He had some serious love for it and just kept going back lol....

I even got a pretty bad sting from the sucker. (duh me.. I know. LOL)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

When new clown fish are wanting to host in a new anemone/coral, they have to get stung a bit to develop their typical immunity from getting stung, trapped and eaten...thus the welts


----------

